# HIDA scan friday



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi All!Is there anything I should know about a HIDA scan before I go friday? I have to a CCK injection as well. I heard there may be some cramping, nausea, and other discomfort. Can anybody tell me about their experience with one?Also, is there anyway to differentiate between a malfunctioning gall bladder and gastroparesis? After I eat, sometimes I get nauseous, have gas, heartburn, and basically just everything indigestion causes. I thought I may hvae gastroparesis but my gastroenterologist thinks its a bad gall bladder.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Guy I haven't had one but I found this info for you:http://www.mbhs.org/health_topics/nuclear_...iliary_scan.htmAll the best and I hope the test is definitive for you.BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

How did you do Guy? Hope it went ok and you were able to get some definitive results.BQ


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

I haven't gone yet. I go tomorrow morning at 7:45. I'm not to thrilled to have to go lay on a table for around 2 hours.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ok so I was rushing the week ... sorry.. I DO wish it WAS over for ya though. Well I was thinking of you today.. but I will do so again tomorrow. May the test go by fast for you!BQ


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

I have gastroparesis. I was diagnosed two weeks ago BUT i think it is due to the fact that i had been so ill i had hardly eaten for 4 weeks (not eating can cause gastroparesis). I would like a HIDA scan but my gastroenterologist won't do it yet as all my bloods are normal (says something would have shown up in my liver function bloods or pancreatic enzyme bloods.Basically i get sporadic diarrhoea 2-5 hours after food followed by shocking nausea...happens once or twice a month...the nausea lasts for days afterwards..i also get quite a lot of wind at the time this happens and occassionally pain under my right ribs...i am starting to think my gastroenterologist doesn't know what he's talking about when he says my problem isn't gallbladder related.


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

Well I had my HIDA scan today and the test itself wasn't too bad. I had a little bit of nausea and I felt really full, but the nausea was mild and passed after a few minutes. But ever since I've had the test, I've been having pain in my upper left abdomen, and I've had waves of nausea that come and go (probably caused by gas because I've been belching alot). I called them back and they basically told me sorry but they don't know what could be the cause. I'm a little aggravated because I think the test aggravated a gall bladder and I guess now I'm having gall bladder attacks.


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

i hope you're feeling better now...i noticed the mention of gastroparesis quite a lot in this thread. i actually had the test done a month or so ago. i was wondering what were your results? mine showed that it emptied 45% in 60 minutes and was told that i only had mild gastroparesis.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Guy.. if you were having Gall Bladder attacks you wouldn't be able to type here. It is probably just some lingering effects of the test and should wane off in a few days. If they don't.. call your Doc back.Glad you weathered the procedure well.Keep us posted on the how you do.BQ


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

I wish they would've ruled out gastroparesis first. It seems like almost every doctor that hears the symptoms of indigestion and nausea jump straight to gall bladder. I have never vomited during one of my indigestion/nausea episodes, I'm not jaundiced, no fever, and no tenderness in that area. I do have acid reflux but the aciphex meds I'm on take care of that. I do get some very minor spasms in pain in the area of my gall bladder sometimes but this happens all over my body from time to time, so I just blow them off as minor muscle spasms. I don't think anyone in my family has had their gall bladder removed, so there's no history of gall bladder disease in my family. I had IBS-C for about a year and a half, but I got that under control with frequent peppermint oil use and making sure I drank some extra water. Now it seems like my colon empties just fine, but now my stomach doesn't want to empty. I may need to get checked for thyroid and parathyroid problems because my great grandmother, grandmother, and mother all have had problems with those, and that may be whats caused my IBS-C and whats causing whatever is going on with me now.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well if they haven't checked your thyroid out _in detail_.. that would be certainly something to investigate.Also... just so ya know.. peppermint oil can aggravate upper GI type symptoms.. like GERD. Have you ever tried any digestive enzymes.... ???BQ


----------



## Collegeguy101 (Dec 2, 2008)

BQ said:


> Well if they haven't checked your thyroid out _in detail_.. that would be certainly something to investigate.Also... just so ya know.. peppermint oil can aggravate upper GI type symptoms.. like GERD. Have you ever tried any digestive enzymes.... ???BQ


I use acidophilus (sp?) and I use the enteric coated peppermint oil capsules, so I don't think they're the cause of my GERD but I could be wrong. When I had my endoscopy (when my acid reflux was diagnosed) my GI doctor did notice I had some swelling in my upper duodenum. The nausea/indigestion bouts, didn't start until about 2 months after I had my endoscopy and it seems like they generally occur after I eat too much or too fast. It doesn't seem to matter if its greasy, fatty, dairy, protein, etc. so this is what makes me think its gastroparesis. I've tried to change my diet to eating smaller, more frequent meals, but its hard to get in a routine because I'm in college. Maybe I should demand some gastric emptying tests and lactose intolerance testing to rule out or confirm any other conditions, but I just don't want to come off as a malcontent because my GI doc is actually really good in that he and his staff will talk to you instead of trying to get you out so they can get to the next patient.


----------

